# Practice Saying "ACA"



## g5000 (Nov 3, 2014)

I have said quite a few times on this forum that ObamaCare is here to stay.  Some of the dumber rubes mistook that to mean I support Obama and/or ObamaCare.  I was also ridiculed for thinking ObamaCare is here to stay.

But I was just looking at reality and forecasting the obvious.  Well, what was obvious to any sane person, anyway.  During the messy rollout, much hooting and hollerin forecasting ObamaCare's doom could be heard from the rubes who are not in touch with reality.

It should also be noted I said that once it finally sinks in with the GOP that ObamaCare really, really, really is here to stay, then they will stop calling it "ObamaCare" and will start calling it "the ACA".

As I explained back then, once they realize they can't kill it, they will be forced to try and fix all the shit that is broken in it.  Finally.  Instead of wasting years trying to repeal it, they could have been trying to fix the worst parts of it, but NOOOOOOOOoooo...

Now that the GOP is going to control Congress, but not ever have enough votes to repeal it, they will begin to start calling it the ACA.  They will want to strip Obama's association from health reform as they go about patching it up and taking credit for "fixing" it.

Watch and see.


----------



## g5000 (Nov 3, 2014)

Mitch McConnell Admits That Obamacare is Here to Stay


----------



## kaz (Nov 3, 2014)

g5000 said:


> Mitch McConnell Admits That Obamacare is Here to Stay



One of the clearest reasons he sucks.  Too bad he wasn't defeated in the primary.

That you accept the abomination of ... Obamacare ... is another pretty good demonstration that it needs to go.


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 3, 2014)

obamacare has been so unsuccessful that if it exists at all it will have to be changed to such a degree that it isn't obamacare any more.


----------



## Kosh (Nov 3, 2014)

Obamacare will die out as soon as the subsidies die out.. Which by the way the law is written in about three more years..


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 3, 2014)

.

The GOP had their chance and they blew it.

You want to take subsidized health insurance away from millions?

Good luck with that.

.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Nov 3, 2014)

And the rubes have arrived


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 3, 2014)

kaz said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Mitch McConnell Admits That Obamacare is Here to Stay
> ...


You know, my State has a Department of Health.  I don't see why there even needs to be one of those at the federal level. 

I'm having a hard time understanding what part of the Constitution authorizes that.  The commerce clause?


----------



## Kosh (Nov 3, 2014)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> The GOP had their chance and they blew it.
> 
> ...



It is written into the law that way as a phase out..

This year is the biggest subsidize that anyone will get from being in the Obamacare exchanges. That is provide that the language used in the law is not undone by some radical far left judges legislating from the bench.

Also those that are in the Obamacare exchanges that are not run by the states may not get said subsidizes..


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 3, 2014)

g5000 said:


> I have said quite a few times on this forum that ObamaCare is here to stay.  Some of the dumber rubes mistook that to mean I support Obama and/or ObamaCare.  I was also ridiculed for thinking ObamaCare is here to stay.
> 
> But I was just looking at reality and forecasting the obvious.  Well, what was obvious to any sane person, anyway.  During the messy rollout, much hooting and hollerin forecasting ObamaCare's doom could be heard from the rubes who are not in touch with reality.
> 
> ...



Now if Obama would just start implementing the thing as written, you wouldn't think that. That would pretty much assure it's repeal.


----------



## Siete (Nov 3, 2014)

the new Republican Senate has 55 defund Obamacare laws just waiting for them ... surely they can make one of those stick.

nah, never mind.


----------



## Rotagilla (Nov 3, 2014)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> The GOP had their chance and they blew it.
> 
> ...



the funding is unsustainable.
You can only sell quarters for a nickel for so long until you go out of business.
Ask any doctor.


----------



## g5000 (Nov 3, 2014)

Kosh said:


> Obamacare will die out as soon as the subsidies die out.. Which by the way the law is written in about three more years..


Nope.  The federal subsidies go forever.  The federal funding of the Medicare expansion decreases by ten percent in 2019.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 3, 2014)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> The GOP had their chance and they blew it.
> 
> ...



Dims know that once Americans are given a government program, they quickly get addicted to it, then scream bloody murder that they're being robbed if there's a threat that the program is being cut.


----------



## Siete (Nov 3, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...




so why didn't 43 and the GOP come up with healthcare and have the people become addicted to them ?


----------



## Seawytch (Nov 3, 2014)

Kosh said:


> Obamacare will die out as soon as the subsidies die out.. Which by the way the law is written in about three more years..



You need to read up on the law. The most states will ever have to pay is like 10% of the cost. States that took the Medicare expansion aren't going to stop.


----------



## Seawytch (Nov 3, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > I have said quite a few times on this forum that ObamaCare is here to stay.  Some of the dumber rubes mistook that to mean I support Obama and/or ObamaCare.  I was also ridiculed for thinking ObamaCare is here to stay.
> ...




Yeah...he needs to stop doing what the GOP wants because they threaten to sue him when he does.


----------



## Kosh (Nov 3, 2014)

g5000 said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Obamacare will die out as soon as the subsidies die out.. Which by the way the law is written in about three more years..
> ...



Wrong as usual!


----------



## Kosh (Nov 3, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Obamacare will die out as soon as the subsidies die out.. Which by the way the law is written in about three more years..
> ...



More proof that the far left does not know the law.

But then again you have to pass it before you read it..


----------



## g5000 (Nov 3, 2014)

Kosh said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...


Link!


----------



## g5000 (Nov 3, 2014)

Kosh said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...


Link!


----------



## g5000 (Nov 3, 2014)

Kosh is a dumb shit.

The subsidies do not expire.  Until 2019, they increase by the CPI plus the difference between the CPI and the amount of inflation for health care.  After 2019, they increase only by the CPI.


Here is how you link to evidence, Kosh: http://www.cbo.gov/sites/default/fi...1xx/doc12188/05-12-subsidies_in_exchanges.pdf

They do not die out.

But thanks for showing us all what a dumb shit you are, once again, Kosh.


----------



## The Rabbi (Nov 3, 2014)

Obamacare hasnt even been implemented yet.  At this rate it may  never be.


----------



## Zander (Nov 3, 2014)

Obamacare is in it's infancy. Let's see what happens when private employers start cancelling plans......


----------



## g5000 (Nov 3, 2014)

From the link I provided:

The maximum percentages of income that enrollees at a given income level 
will have to pay will increase over time in two ways. First, through 2018, 
the percentage of income will “be adjusted to reflect the excess of the rate 
of premium growth for the preceding calendar year over the rate of income 
growth for the preceding calendar year.” CBO and JCT interpret that 
adjustment as being equal to the difference between (1) the percentage 
change in average premiums for private health insurance for the nonelderly 
nationwide between the prior year and the year before that and (2) the 
percentage change in average U.S. household income between those same 
two years. In this analysis, that provision is referred to as the “regular 
indexing” for enrollees’ payments. Because private health insurance 
premiums generally grow faster than income, the regular indexing 
provision will keep the share of the premium paid by an enrollee at a given 
income level and the government roughly constant from year to year.5
Second, beginning in 2019, the maximum percentages of income that 
enrollees will have to pay will continue to increase through that regular 
indexing formula but may increase further “to reflect the excess (if any) of 
the rate of premium growth … over the rate of growth in the consumer 
price index.”6  CBO and JCT interpret that additional adjustment as being 
equal to the difference between (1) the growth of premiums, as calculated 
for the regular indexing provision, and (2) the percentage change in the 
consumer price index for all urban consumers (CPI-U). The law specifies 
that this “additional indexing” will occur if total federal subsidies through 
the exchanges (including subsidies for both premiums and cost sharing) 
exceed 0.504 percent of gross domestic product (GDP) in the preceding 
year.


----------



## g5000 (Nov 3, 2014)

Zander said:


> Obamacare is in it's infancy. Let's see what happens when private employers start cancelling plans......


You must be one of those tards who drank the piss about 93 million workers being kicked off their employer plans.


----------



## Kosh (Nov 3, 2014)

g5000 said:


> Kosh is a dumb shit.
> 
> The subsidies do not expire.  Until 2019, they increase by the CPI plus the difference between the CPI and the amount of inflation for health care.  After 2019, they increase only by the CPI.
> 
> ...



And as always the far left goes and shows how wrong they are..

Right now the people who sign up for Obaamcare get their premiums subsided by the US government and thus passed on to those signing up.

Right now if someone qualifies they get a $450/month premium, but most of that will be subsidized for this year, for the next three years these roll back. Eventually those that were once getting their premiums subsidized are no loner getting it.

And once again it only gets subsidized (according to wording in the actual law) if it is run by the state.


----------



## Zander (Nov 3, 2014)

g5000 said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Obamacare is in it's infancy. Let's see what happens when private employers start cancelling plans......
> ...



I see you're shitting out of your mouth again G5000. You should get that looked at. 

When do private employers have to fully comply with Obamacare?


----------



## Kosh (Nov 3, 2014)

g5000 said:


> From the link I provided:
> 
> The maximum percentages of income that enrollees at a given income level
> will have to pay will increase over time in two ways. First, through 2018,
> ...




Yes and you show that you do not read the links that you post, but that is par for the course for the far left drones on this board..


----------



## Siete (Nov 3, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Obamacare will die out as soon as the subsidies die out.. Which by the way the law is written in about three more years..
> ...



health care went up 100% for those that didn't have it too.

LOL


----------



## Kosh (Nov 3, 2014)

Siete said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



And another far left drone swoops in and fires missing by light years..


----------



## g5000 (Nov 3, 2014)

Kosh said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh is a dumb shit.
> ...



Still no link!





Kosh said:


> And once again it only gets subsidized (according to wording in the actual law) if it is run by the state.



That problem is very easy to fix, but the GOP doesn't want to.  They prefer instead to fuck over the people in the red states by not creating a state exchange, and then when their people are forced to use the federal exchange, the maniacs try to deny the the people their subsidies by going to court!

Do you think this is a WINNING strategy in the long term?  Do you think this endears the people to the GOP?


----------



## Kosh (Nov 3, 2014)

g5000 said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



No it is not a very easy fix only the far left sees it that way and you have proven that posting a link still does not support ones comments. Especially for the far left posters that do not read the links. But hey must follow the pass it (or in the case of the far left posters, post a link without reading it) before you read criteria..

Besides it is more fun to watch you far left posters drone on and on..

Also the CBO has posted a report that Obamacre (when fully implemented) will still have 30 million people uninsured. So 30 million uninsured before Obamacrae and 30 million uninsured after Obamacre.

Not sure what else can be pointed out to the far left on this one..


----------



## Zander (Nov 3, 2014)

g5000
When do all the provisions of OBAMACARE kick in?


----------



## g5000 (Nov 3, 2014)

Kosh, you need to provide a link backing up your claim that subsidies "die out" in three years, or shut the fuck up.

I have proven  you a liar.  I guess that's why you have not provided a link and are just bloviating to cover up your mistake.


Primer: Statutorily Mandated Adjustments to ACA Premium Subsidies and Enrollee Contributions

Let me know if any words in that link are too big for you to understand.


----------



## g5000 (Nov 3, 2014)

Zander said:


> g5000
> When do all the provisions of OBAMACARE kick in?


The employer mandate, to which you were obviously making a reference, kicks in next year.  I've already explained several times on this forum why you tards who think it will result in 93 million people being disenrolled from grandfathered plans are wrong.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 3, 2014)

g5000 said:


> I have said quite a few times on this forum that ObamaCare is here to stay.  Some of the dumber rubes mistook that to mean I support Obama and/or ObamaCare.  I was also ridiculed for thinking ObamaCare is here to stay.
> 
> But I was just looking at reality and forecasting the obvious.  Well, what was obvious to any sane person, anyway.  During the messy rollout, much hooting and hollerin forecasting ObamaCare's doom could be heard from the rubes who are not in touch with reality.
> 
> ...


Yep. They will also reclassify Hispanics as white to pretend that they aren't racist. And they won't do a damn thing about Ebola, even though they were hyperventilating over it just last week.


----------



## g5000 (Nov 3, 2014)

Kosh said:


> No it is not a very easy fix



A simple change to the text of the ACA will do it.  Very, very easy.  These kind of legislative changes are made almost every day.  Read some legislation once in  your life.  The ACA itself has text changes to other laws in it.

But the GOP House refuses to do it.  They are complicit in the attempts to take away subsidies from those who are being forced to use the federal exchange.

The only reason it is not an easy fix is because the GOP are being assholes and refuse to do it.  But mechanically it is one of the easiest things in the world to do.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 3, 2014)

As long as Obama is President, Obama is here to stay


----------



## Siete (Nov 3, 2014)

Zander said:


> g5000
> When do all the provisions of OBAMACARE kick in?



we're talking about the tax credits kicking out ... keep  up or shut up.


----------



## g5000 (Nov 3, 2014)

The employer mandate is another example of an easy fix the GOP refused to do.  They chose instead to force a constitutional crisis, thinking it would make them come out ahead.

Idiots.

When it became obvious that employers were not going to be able to meet the deadline in the ACA, it would have taken Congress just a few minutes to enact a change to the legislation which would have extended the deadline.

Did they do it?

Nope.  They preferred to pass 50 bills repealing ObamaCare altogether.

Fucking circle jerk.  Time wasting assholes.


----------



## g5000 (Nov 3, 2014)

What the retards in the GOP have failed to realize as they hooted and hollered over their stupid wins in stupid battles is that they have lost the war.

Because of the retards in the GOP, we are ultimately going to end up with single payer health care in America.

In our lifetimes.

Unfortunately, they are so retarded they won't even realize their part in making it happen.  Just like they don't realize their part in helping get Obama elected as President.


----------



## Zander (Nov 3, 2014)

Siete said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > g5000
> ...



You can just say you don't know...... 

When do all of the provisions of Obamacare (such as the employer mandate) kick in? Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## kaz (Nov 3, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



No, not the commerce clause.  You'd have to argue general welfare, which would be lame as I'm sure we agree.


----------



## deltex1 (Nov 3, 2014)

g5000 said:


> I have said quite a few times on this forum that ObamaCare is here to stay.  Some of the dumber rubes mistook that to mean I support Obama and/or ObamaCare.  I was also ridiculed for thinking ObamaCare is here to stay.
> 
> But I was just looking at reality and forecasting the obvious.  Well, what was obvious to any sane person, anyway.  During the messy rollout, much hooting and hollerin forecasting ObamaCare's doom could be heard from the rubes who are not in touch with reality.
> 
> ...


Abominable Colored Asshole.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 3, 2014)

g5000 said:


> The employer mandate is another example of an easy fix the GOP refused to do.  They chose instead to force a constitutional crisis, thinking it would make them come out ahead.
> 
> Idiots.
> 
> ...



4 SCOTUS Justices would have overturned ACA completely


----------



## kaz (Nov 3, 2014)

g5000 said:


> What the retards in the GOP have failed to realize as they hooted and hollered over their stupid wins in stupid battles is that they have lost the war.
> 
> Because of the retards in the GOP, we are ultimately going to end up with single payer health care in America.
> 
> ...



So you just want to surrender out of the gate.  Republicans love to do that, maybe you are one.  I think you're suffering from premature collectivization...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 3, 2014)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> The GOP had their chance and they blew it.
> 
> ...


I don't give a fuck they want insurance do it like I did it. get off your dead lazy ass work for your fucking money and buy your own god damn insurance


----------



## Zander (Nov 3, 2014)

What will happen when the employer mandate kicks in next year? anyone have any ideas?

Surely Obama wouldn't have delayed this provision for purely political reasons, right?


----------



## The Rabbi (Nov 3, 2014)

g5000 said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > g5000
> ...


True. It will result in many more. The math is simple.  Companies will do better dumping employees on the exchanges where the lower paid ones will get subsidies for new policies than by keeping their old systems.  The penalties will be less than the expected premiums.  It's pretty simple.  Except if you're stupid


----------



## g5000 (Nov 3, 2014)

Zander said:


> What will happen when the employer mandate kicks in next year? anyone have any ideas?
> 
> Surely Obama wouldn't have delayed this provision for purely political reasons, right?




I've already explained several times what will happen.  Many employers who are not providing insurance will start to  provide it to their employees.  Other employers who do not meet the minimum standards of the ACA will improve the insurance they provide to their employees.

The reason Obama delayed it is because doing those things takes more time than was initially understood.  Congress knew this, but chose not to extend the deadline.

They had no problem extending the Bush tax cut expiration deadline, though.  Kosh seems to think extending deadlines is hard to do.  It isn't.  It is a political choice whether or not to do it.  The mechanics of it are very simple.

The GOP chose not to extend the deadline so they could force a crisis.  THERE are your "purely political reasons", tard.


----------



## dblack (Nov 3, 2014)

g5000 said:


> I have said quite a few times on this forum that ObamaCare is here to stay.  Some of the dumber rubes mistook that to mean I support Obama and/or ObamaCare.  I was also ridiculed for thinking ObamaCare is here to stay.
> 
> But I was just looking at reality and forecasting the obvious.  Well, what was obvious to any sane person, anyway.  During the messy rollout, much hooting and hollerin forecasting ObamaCare's doom could be heard from the rubes who are not in touch with reality.
> 
> ...



I agree that it's here to stay. But I don't see Republicans fixing it at all. They like power as much as Democrats.


----------



## g5000 (Nov 3, 2014)

The Rabbi said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...


The 93 million figure was created by retards who thought that when an employer loses their grandfather status, they will automatically drop their employee insurance.  This was one of the most retarded assumptions ever written down for all the world to mock.  But the tards drank that piss like it was ambrosia!

The fact of the matter is that many employers have already lost their grandfather status, and have not dropped their employee insurance.  And they meet or exceed the ACA requirements.  They are choosing to keep insuring their employees.

This is why I have told all you tards to go and ask your HR people where you work if you don't believe me.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 3, 2014)

g5000 said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > What will happen when the employer mandate kicks in next year? anyone have any ideas?
> ...



Need to reorder your Obama kneepads


----------



## Siete (Nov 3, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



are they available where you got the towel to wipe off your chin?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 3, 2014)

People never ordered insurance before ObamaCare, it's new -- and complicated. Dats why he had to keep delaying it!


----------



## The Rabbi (Nov 3, 2014)

g5000 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


I don tsee anythng resembling proof for that.
Companies will look at their new insurance bills and make their decisions.  The fact is that paying the penalty is cheaper than offering insurance.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 3, 2014)

Siete said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



Obama Fluffer sez wha?


----------



## Listening (Nov 3, 2014)

g5000 said:


> Mitch McConnell Admits That Obamacare is Here to Stay



McConnnell is an opportunist.

He's not Moses.


----------



## Kosh (Nov 3, 2014)

g5000 said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > No it is not a very easy fix
> ...



Once again this far left poster shows that their comments in their OP of NOT supporting Obamacare are false..


----------



## Listening (Nov 3, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



No.

It's the "I really don't give a s**t what the founding fathers wrote.....I want it so I'm gonna wipe my ass with the constitution clause".


----------



## g5000 (Nov 3, 2014)

The Rabbi said:


> I don tsee anythng resembling proof for that.
> Companies will look at their new insurance bills and make their decisions.  The fact is that paying the penalty is cheaper than offering insurance.


Bad logic.

Before ObamaCare, offering no insurance was cheaper than offering insurance.  Yet employers offer insurance.


----------



## The Rabbi (Nov 3, 2014)

g5000 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


Bad logic.  There is no comparison there.  Two totally different markets and circumstances.  Not really comparable in any way.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Nov 3, 2014)

g5000 said:


> I have said quite a few times on this forum that ObamaCare is here to stay.  Some of the dumber rubes mistook that to mean I support Obama and/or ObamaCare.  I was also ridiculed for thinking ObamaCare is here to stay.
> 
> But I was just looking at reality and forecasting the obvious.  Well, what was obvious to any sane person, anyway.  During the messy rollout, much hooting and hollerin forecasting ObamaCare's doom could be heard from the rubes who are not in touch with reality.
> 
> ...



Like it, don't like it... doesn't matter.  Sure, it's irrational and that alone is plenty to dislike about it.  But setting that aside, obamacare is unsustainable.  The US Economy will crash and burn if obama's-scare is not removed from law.

It should be noted that the LAST great Leftist idea, substituted sound, actuarial lending principle for their irrational notions of fairness... and we all know how well THAT worked out.  And the damage that obamascare is doing is orders of magnitude greater than that.

SOoooo... well, you know.


----------



## g5000 (Nov 3, 2014)

The Rabbi said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


It is exactly the same thing.  Most employer insurance already meets or exceeds the ACA minimum standards.  This is why losing their grandfather status will have almost no impact on those who already offer it.  Their insurance exceeded the minimum standards before anyone even heard of Obama.  

Like I keep saying: Go and ask the HR people where you work if you don't believe me.


----------



## g5000 (Nov 3, 2014)

If your company has given six free puppies to its employees every year for the past 30 years, would it make a difference to them if a law was passed that every company had to give at least two free puppies to its employees or pay a fine?

Nope.

Even if they decided to scale down to four free puppies each year, and thus lost their grandfather status under the law, would that law make a difference to them?  Would they decide to stop giving puppies altogether because of the law?

Nope.


----------



## The Rabbi (Nov 3, 2014)

g5000 said:


> If your company has given six free puppies to its employees every year for the past 30 years, would it make a difference to them if a law was passed that every company had to give at least two free puppies to its employees or pay a fine?
> 
> Nope.


If you were mandated that instead of six free puppies your company had to give 6 pedigreed horses or pay a penalty guess what.


----------



## g5000 (Nov 3, 2014)

Now...if a company has been giving out ONE free puppy each year, they now have to decide if they will give out two free puppies or pay the fine.

Some will give two puppies, some will pay the fine.


----------



## g5000 (Nov 3, 2014)

The Rabbi said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > If your company has given six free puppies to its employees every year for the past 30 years, would it make a difference to them if a law was passed that every company had to give at least two free puppies to its employees or pay a fine?
> ...


The ACA does not do that.  The minimum standards are below what most companies already provide.

I say *again*: Ask your HR people if you don't believe me.


----------



## The Rabbi (Nov 3, 2014)

g5000 said:


> Now...if a company has been giving out ONE free puppy each year, they now have to decide if they will give out two free puppies or pay the fine.
> 
> Some will give two puppies, some will pay the fine.


It all depends on the relative costs.  In this case the costs for providing insurance have skyrocketed, well beyond the rate of inflation.  For many companies it is not even feasible anymore.
That's the part your'e missing.


----------



## The Rabbi (Nov 3, 2014)

g5000 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


I have.  I've asked two people involved with those decisions at their companies. The answer is the same.  And btw if a company's plan actually does exceed ACA standards then it risks becoming a "cadillac plan" and then also subject to taxation.  And the formula for determingin that is excruciating.


----------



## Kosh (Nov 3, 2014)

look at this way, if the far left can have their Obamacare, it will wipe out the unions in the US..


----------



## The Rabbi (Nov 3, 2014)

Kosh said:


> look at this way, if the far left can have their Obamacare, it will wipe out the unions in the US..


Ironically the unions have now figured out Obamacare is really bad for them.  Suck it.


----------



## Kosh (Nov 3, 2014)

The Rabbi said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > look at this way, if the far left can have their Obamacare, it will wipe out the unions in the US..
> ...



And yet they still funnel money to the DNC..

Amazing they are fueling their own demise...


----------



## g5000 (Nov 3, 2014)

The Rabbi said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Now...if a company has been giving out ONE free puppy each year, they now have to decide if they will give out two free puppies or pay the fine.
> ...


How ironic.  This is exactly the problem I have said time and time again which the GOP chose to ignore.

Those companies who cannot provide insurance any more did not drop their employees because of ObamaCare.  They dropped them because the costs are too high for insurance.  This is the problem ObamaCare was trying to address!

If costs keep going up, companies will drop their employees whether or not ObamaCare exists.

That is why I have asked time and time again, "Repeal ObamaCare...AND THEN WHAT!?!"

If you do not have a solution to rising costs, then you are more useless than a kickstand on a tank, and that defines the modern day GOP.  They had their shot, and chose to do nothing.

And that is why we have ObamaCare.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 3, 2014)

Prior to the 2011 elections, Republicans were saying that this was their last chance to stop the ACA.  If Obama was re-elected and implementation of the ACA went ahead, by 2014 it would be too late and the country would be stuck with the law.

There are fundamental changes to the structure health care funding within the ACA that cannot be reversed once set in motion.  It can be amended, tweaked or changed, but it cannot be scrapped.


----------



## g5000 (Nov 3, 2014)

The Rabbi said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > look at this way, if the far left can have their Obamacare, it will wipe out the unions in the US..
> ...


The unions have discovered their employer health insurance is not eligible for subsidies.  That's the biggest thing pissing them off.  They wanted ALLLLLL the gifts. 

I am very much against employer-sponsored health insurance.  If it went away everywhere, that would be a good thing.  It would bend the per capita cost curve for health care down.

Employer-sponsored health insurance is a giant labor union boondoggle.  Obama further entrenched it into the clusterfuck that is our health care system as a giant stop to the unions.

Now the unions are learning it was not that big a gift as they thought it was going to be.


----------



## deltex1 (Nov 3, 2014)

I haven't read this thread...just skimmed...where are all the personal stories of how Obabblecare saved my life?  I don't pay attention to this because I'm covered by tricare for life.  Fuck with dat and I'll kill you.


----------



## The Rabbi (Nov 3, 2014)

g5000 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


NO, Obamacare caused the increase in costs.  Plans that were previously fine suddenly were not fine.  That's why companies like McDonald's have been getting waivers right and left.  But not all companies got waivers.


----------



## The Rabbi (Nov 3, 2014)

Dragonlady said:


> Prior to the 2011 elections, Republicans were saying that this was their last chance to stop the ACA.  If Obama was re-elected and implementation of the ACA went ahead, by 2014 it would be too late and


Never too late to kill bad legislation.  Besides, when people said that they assumed Obama would actually follow the law and implement it fully.


----------



## g5000 (Nov 3, 2014)

deltex1 said:


> I haven't read this thread...just skimmed...where are all the personal stories of how Obabblecare saved my life?  I don't pay attention to this because I'm covered by tricare for life.  Fuck with dat and I'll kill you.


I am also on Tricare, and it has been fucked with.  Every retiree in my state was kicked off Tricare Prime a  year ago by an act of Congress. My family's medical bills literally went up by a factor of 10.

That act of Congress affected vets all over the country.  Are you not paying attention?

I had to do flips and twists to get back on Prime.

Paul Ryan has been doing his level best to fuck with Tricare.  You better start paying attention.


----------



## g5000 (Nov 3, 2014)

The Rabbi said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Prior to the 2011 elections, Republicans were saying that this was their last chance to stop the ACA.  If Obama was re-elected and implementation of the ACA went ahead, by 2014 it would be too late and
> ...


When the Bush tax cuts were enacted, everyone assumed the Republicans would actually follow the law and implement it fully.

They didn't.  They extended the deadline.

They could easily have done the same for the employer mandate.  Employers create jobs, right?


----------



## The Rabbi (Nov 3, 2014)

g5000 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


Huh?


----------



## g5000 (Nov 3, 2014)

The Rabbi said:


> Huh?


The employer mandate had a deadline.

The Bush tax cuts had a deadline.

The Bush tax cuts deadline was extended.  For YEARS.

The employer mandate deadline was not.


----------



## Antares (Nov 3, 2014)

g5000 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > I don tsee anythng resembling proof for that.
> ...






g5000 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Huh?
> ...



Of course it was, by Executive Fiat.


----------



## deltex1 (Nov 3, 2014)

No changes here.


----------



## g5000 (Nov 3, 2014)

Antares said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > The employer mandate had a deadline.
> ...


And now we have completed the circle around to what I said at the beginning.

The Republicans could have easily extended the employer mandate deadline.  But they chose to act like pouty children instead and force a constitutional crisis.

Winning the battle, losing the war.


----------



## g5000 (Nov 3, 2014)

I see Kosh has ducked out since she could not provide evidence for her bogus claim the subsidies "die out" in three years.


----------



## HenryBHough (Nov 3, 2014)

ACA will become as widely known as KKK.

And....about equally popular.


----------



## g5000 (Nov 3, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> ACA will become as widely known as KKK.
> 
> And....about equally popular.


The ACA will cause the people to rise up and cry out for single payer.

I have been saying that longer than anything else I have been saying about this subject.  

Winning battles, losing the war.  That's the GOP.  Retards.


----------



## Antares (Nov 3, 2014)

g5000 said:


> Antares said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



You remember "The People"?

"We the people" did not WANT them to aid the ACA and it is STILL opposed by the majority of American's.

That is a fact that you like to ignore.


----------



## g5000 (Nov 3, 2014)

Antares said:


> You remember "The People"?
> 
> "We the people" did not WANT them to aid the ACA and it is STILL opposed by the majority of American's.
> 
> That is a fact that you like to ignore.


People hate the ACA for a variety of reasons.  Some hate it for not going far enough.

Some want it fixed, not repealed.

I have mentioned many times that RomneyCare was extremely unpopular in the beginning, but five years later a supermajority of 70 percent wanted it to stay, even though 60 percent said it needed to be fixed.

So it will be with the ACA.

So, yes.  I remember the People.  I know the realities on the ground very well.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Nov 3, 2014)

g5000 said:


> I see Kosh has ducked out since she could not provide evidence for her bogus claim the subsidies "die out" in three years.



Three years?  Subsidies have been scratched in every state that didn't set up the 'communal exchange'.

There's nothing legitimate about the ACA... it is bad law shoved on us by bad people.  To accept it is foolish.  

Guess what that makes you?


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Nov 3, 2014)

MisterBeale said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...




*Jesus H. Christ.....A bunch of restaurant inspectors doesn't make a health care plan.  *


----------



## g5000 (Nov 3, 2014)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > I see Kosh has ducked out since she could not provide evidence for her bogus claim the subsidies "die out" in three years.
> ...


Accepting it and realizing it is here to stay are two different things.  Something pointy heads like you repeatedly fail to grasp.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Nov 3, 2014)

g5000 said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



Let's go back over the math once more: 

Unsustainable: not able to be maintained.

Ok... now that we understand what that means, do you still 'believe' that such is 'here to stay'?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 3, 2014)

Of course the program is sustainable; key's math is off.


----------



## Siete (Nov 3, 2014)

Unsustainable

big word ... so is opinion... you're using both. Impressive, for a rock.


----------



## healthmyths (Nov 3, 2014)

g5000 said:


> I have said quite a few times on this forum that ObamaCare is here to stay.  Some of the dumber rubes mistook that to mean I support Obama and/or ObamaCare.  I was also ridiculed for thinking ObamaCare is here to stay.
> 
> But I was just looking at reality and forecasting the obvious.  Well, what was obvious to any sane person, anyway.  During the messy rollout, much hooting and hollerin forecasting ObamaCare's doom could be heard from the rubes who are not in touch with reality.
> 
> ...


Why the concern?  Obamacare or Affordable Care Act.  Which is MORE accurate?

You know the idiocy of people who STILL probably like YOU think there were 46 million uninsured which was used to PASS Obamacare
should show any one ANYONE that has a smidgen of common sense it was PASSED under FALSE Pretenses!
Even the name "Affordable Care"... stupid.
First of all do you think it was "FAIR" that 10 million people NOT Americans were counted by Obama as part of the 46 million he frequently used?
Second is it FAIR that the CENSUS use 14 million people that qualified for Medicaid and they ADMIT it they didn't determine these people were
qualified for Medicaid and due to the gross inefficiency of Obama's administration WERE NEVER REGISTERED!!!  This was totally stupid then
to count them as part of the 46 million uninsured!
Finally why should 18 million people who don't need health insurance under 34, who can afford (make over $50,000) be forced to buy insurance?
Totally insane that idiots don't comprehend that 42 million people counted as uninsured were NOT but there truly are less then 4 million!
4 MILLION instead of 46 million!  Now honestly do you think ACA would have passed if more people UNDERSTAND there were never
46 million uninsured that were citizens, that were already covered by Medicaid AND that don't want insurance!
STUPID to have such a bill passed on such false pretenses.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 3, 2014)

healthmyths's assertions have refuted over and over.

He does not get "just once more."  Ignore his argument.  Think.


----------



## dblack (Nov 3, 2014)

The Rabbi said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Prior to the 2011 elections, Republicans were saying that this was their last chance to stop the ACA.  If Obama was re-elected and implementation of the ACA went ahead, by 2014 it would be too late and
> ...



I tend to agree, and I'd at least like to hope people will see we're on the wrong course and recant. But even most of the people who oppose ACA don't understand that their own attitudes toward government are what make it inevitable.

Joseph Sobran nailed it, years ago, when he observed that the defining characteristic of the modern attitude toward government is the ubiquitous assumption that government is the unquestioned authority in all things. He compared our view of government with the medieval commoners attitude toward the Church. People may have questioned its decisions, they may have complained about it, but they never questioned its role in dictating the direction of society.

That's where we are now with government. Even most "small government conservatives" still think that government should "do something" about most of the problems we face as a society. They just have different ideas about what it should do. And that pretty much loses the battle right there. Once we agree that government should be in charge of our health care - even if it's just licensing doctors and regulating insurance (which most conservatives are okay with) - we've already started down the road to ACA, and more. I *think* that's the point g5000 is trying to make here.


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 3, 2014)

g5000 said:


> Mitch McConnell Admits That Obamacare is Here to Stay


It is doubtful whether Mitch is there to stay.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 3, 2014)

“Now that the GOP is going to control Congress, but not ever have enough votes to repeal it, they will begin to start calling it the ACA.”

True.

It's a similar situation to when the democrats took control of Congress in 2007, where they were never able to garner the votes needed to end the war in Iraq, as it was the voters' opposition to the war that won democrats control of Congress to begin with.

And for much the same reasons the GOP will be unable to repeal the ACA:

Repealing the ACA will be seen as irresponsible, just like defunding the war. Republicans have nothing to replace the ACA with, just as democrats had no exit strategy for Iraq. And some republicans approve of the ACA, just as some democrats supported the war – enough at least to keep both in existence.


----------



## Zander (Nov 3, 2014)

g5000 said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > What will happen when the employer mandate kicks in next year? anyone have any ideas?
> ...



WRONG!!   BZZZZ!!! Shitting out of your mouth is not  the correct answer BZZZZ!!

The correct answer is:  "I DON'T KNOW WHAT WILL HAPPEN WHEN THE EMPLOYER MANDATE KICKS IN. " You can hope for an outcome, but you don't know. Nobody does. I think a lot of employers will drop coverage, but I could be wrong. (see how easy that was?). I have no idea where the 93 million number you keep shitting from your mouth is coming from, but your continued use of the word "tard" and "retard" makes me think you have Tourettes syndrome or some kind of tick. get that checked out. 

The correct answer to the second question is : "OF COURSE OBAMA CHANGED THE DATE FOR POLITICAL REASONS. That's an easy one, and you got it wrong.

Stop drinking the piss.Stop shitting from your mouth.


----------



## Antares (Nov 3, 2014)

But they are right, the ACA is never going away.
I had a meeting with a VP and he made it clear that the dirty little secret is that NONE of the leadership on either side wants to "repeal" it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 3, 2014)

Sorry, Zander, not only are you a curse to the Dodgers, the whole far right has been a shitten puppy curse on the GOP.

We will compromise next year on ACA, and you guys are out in the cold.  Don't ever doubt it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 3, 2014)

Antares said:


> But they are right, the ACA is never going away.
> I had a meeting with a VP and he made it clear that the dirty little secret is that NONE of the leadership on either side wants to "repeal" it.



Yup, the companies have learned how to make money and pad bonuses.


----------



## Antares (Nov 3, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Antares said:
> 
> 
> > But they are right, the ACA is never going away.
> ...



I can tell you Nebraska Companies did not fair well, I can also tell you that the numbers being bandied about talking about "average increases" is all bogus.

The ONLY plans that they should be showing the % of increase for are those that are the most populated.

This part is just my opinion, but as I have said forever the Single Payer thing was planned all along...
In conjunction with this I think that the big fight between insurance companies is who would survive and administrate the Gov program.


----------



## HenryBHough (Nov 3, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Sorry, Zander, not only are you a curse to the Dodgers, the whole far right has been a shitten puppy curse on the GOP.
> 
> We will compromise next year on ACA, and you guys are out in the cold.  Don't ever doubt it.



"We" Democrats?  Really, Jammie-Jake, come out of the Democloset and into the light.


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 3, 2014)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



First of all, Departments of heath are responsible for many more things at the State level, they are responsible for what ever citizens at the state level decide to make them responsible for.  That is the beauty of republican representative democracy.  Not the autocratic corporatocratic welfare state that has been foisted upon the several states.

Where is the Federal Government responsible for making health care plans in the Constitution?  From my reading of it, and most sane folks. . . We read it as. . .
"The powers not delegated to the United States by the Constitution, nor prohibited by it to the States, are reserved to the States respectively, or to the people."


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 3, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, Zander, not only are you a curse to the Dodgers, the whole far right has been a shitten puppy curse on the GOP.
> ...



Son, we don't let tools in the hands of false teachers from the far social con right make the definitions anymore.  In less than 30 hours, the influence of the far right dissipates like moon beams.


----------



## Zander (Nov 3, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Sorry, Zander, not only are you a curse to the Dodgers, the whole far right has been a shitten puppy curse on the GOP.
> 
> We will compromise next year on ACA, and you guys are out in the cold.  Don't ever doubt it.



Who is we? You and the Green party? Face it Fakey,  you're a liberal c*nt! and the biggest joke on this board...


----------



## dblack (Nov 3, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> “Now that the GOP is going to control Congress, but not ever have enough votes to repeal it, they will begin to start calling it the ACA.”
> 
> True.
> 
> ...



Yep. Because neither gang want's to let go of new power.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 3, 2014)

There was no way that we could get single payer through congress, because that would have made it possible to bypass the private insurance industry. ACA, with all of it's faults, incorporates private insurers into a win/win partnership with the government. The people are happy, because they get guaranteed issue insurance. Private insurers are happy, because their target market just expanded to 100% of the American population. Employers are happy, because they know that sooner or later they will be relieved of the burden of having to pay for employee group health insurance benefits (which was economically insane, in the first place). America thus joins the rest of the industrialized world in providing for health insurance for everybody, and the extreme Right is Sooooooo screwed.

My best advice for them is to stick with trying to deport Juan Valdez, as their major issue upon which to run a political campaign. After all, Juan does not vote.


----------



## DriftingSand (Nov 3, 2014)

Let's practice saying UCA -- unaffordable "care" act.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 3, 2014)

Zander said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, Zander, not only are you a curse to the Dodgers, the whole far right has been a shitten puppy curse on the GOP.
> ...



Zander, your are the pin cushion of the Board.  We, the mainstream, will make you the far right reactionaries shit in your own mouths if you won't work with the rest of the party on the tough issues of ACA, immigration, and education.


----------



## Listening (Nov 3, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Shut up Fakey.  You and your "mainstream" faggots can't force anything.

Boner (yep...that's how I spelled it) wouldn't be whining about the far right if he didn't need them.


----------



## Listening (Nov 3, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Obamacare will die out as soon as the subsidies die out.. Which by the way the law is written in about three more years..
> ...



I am sure you enjoy the welfare that the rest of us pay for.


----------



## auditor0007 (Nov 3, 2014)

Kosh said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



Go ahead and dismantle it.  Then watch everyone's rates double and triple.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 3, 2014)

auditor0007 said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


With millions of Americans losing access to affordable healthcare.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 3, 2014)

There's no way to repeal it as long as the Kenyan Marxist is President


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 3, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



LOLz

Yeah millions


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Nov 3, 2014)

g5000 said:


> I have said quite a few times on this forum that ObamaCare is here to stay.  Some of the dumber rubes mistook that to mean I support Obama and/or ObamaCare.  I was also ridiculed for thinking ObamaCare is here to stay.
> 
> But I was just looking at reality and forecasting the obvious.  Well, what was obvious to any sane person, anyway.  During the messy rollout, much hooting and hollerin forecasting ObamaCare's doom could be heard from the rubes who are not in touch with reality.
> 
> ...




Of course it's here to stay. Any politician who voted to repeal could kiss their ass goodbye in the next election.

Just fix the damn thing.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 3, 2014)

And yet again: conservatives are at liberty to repeal the ACA provided they replace it with something that realizes the same results. Returning to conditions prior to the Act is not an option.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Nov 3, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > I have said quite a few times on this forum that ObamaCare is here to stay.  Some of the dumber rubes mistook that to mean I support Obama and/or ObamaCare.  I was also ridiculed for thinking ObamaCare is here to stay.
> ...



Fix a system based upon insurance, which rejects the fundamental purpose of AND the principles that DEFINE insurance?

ROFLMNAO!  Adorable... 

obamacare is INVIABLE...

I know you claim to be a well educated gal, but let me help you through this:

Inviable: not viable

Viable: capable of working successfully; feasible

So even a well educated gal such as yourself should see that inviable systems, are not capable of working.

Insurance does not work where the liability for loss is an axiomatic CERTAINTY.    And where one uses LAW to force insurance to underwrite those who are KNOWN TO REQUIRE SUBSTANTIAL MEDICAL CARE: To be VIABLE, the cost of such a policy must AT LEAST EQUATE TO 100% of the liability plus 100% of the overhead it cost to service that account. 

Now... you must now claim that such liabilities are offset by the forcing of those who DO NOT NEED INSURANCE TO BUY INSURANCE.  Fine... Where do they get the money to PAY FOR A POLICY WHICH IS: BY LAW ALREADY SUSTAINING THE FULL LIABILITY FOR OTHERS SUBJECT TO CERTAIN RISK?

You must now claim that such will be paid for by the Federal Gov't.    Who gets its money from whom?  thOSE BEING FORCED TO PAY MORE THAN THEY  CAN AFFORD TO PAY FOR THEIR INSURANCE.. 

Now... this is inviable in the BEST OF ECONOMIC TIMES... what happens when the economy is set into sustained stagnation, by say counter-productive socialist economic policy? 

You're advocating for FIXING a system which is designed to EAT ITSELF...

ROFLMNAO!  USMA grad MY ASS!


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Nov 3, 2014)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



Who said fixing it wouldn't require dramatic changes? Oh , that's right, no one.

Now, off to sleepy time with you junior.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 3, 2014)

I believe that what Keys is saying is that universal health insurance, which is in place in every industrialized country in the world other than the USA, is impossible.


----------



## Clementine (Nov 3, 2014)

g5000 said:


> I have said quite a few times on this forum that ObamaCare is here to stay.  Some of the dumber rubes mistook that to mean I support Obama and/or ObamaCare.  I was also ridiculed for thinking ObamaCare is here to stay.
> 
> But I was just looking at reality and forecasting the obvious.  Well, what was obvious to any sane person, anyway.  During the messy rollout, much hooting and hollerin forecasting ObamaCare's doom could be heard from the rubes who are not in touch with reality.
> 
> ...




UACA (unaffordable care act) sucks.

Funny how everyone expects the GOP to fix Obamacare.     The Dems had their heads firmly up their asses when they passed it and still don't know what the hell is in it.     But they've already blamed the disaster on Republicans because they didn't help the idiots write it.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 3, 2014)

Clementine said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > I have said quite a few times on this forum that ObamaCare is here to stay.  Some of the dumber rubes mistook that to mean I support Obama and/or ObamaCare.  I was also ridiculed for thinking ObamaCare is here to stay.
> ...



As a democrat, and as a health insurance professional who spent 50 years in the business, I don't really care if the GOP "fixes" ACA or not. Frankly, I am making a mint on health insurance company stock since 2008. As an industry insider, I am delighted that my old job of turning people down who applied for health insurance is now illegal. However, the democrats do expect the GOP to "Fix" ACA, because we consider it a huge step up from the old system, where people routinely died, for being uninsurable and therefore could not pay for a bypass operation or lung transplant. That being the case, it is up to ACA's critics to "fix" what we consider a comparatively successful law. The GOP is, in fact, the ones who think that it needs "fixing" the most. I am pretty sure that the GOP would not like our idea of "Fixing" ACA. I would have simply lowered the age of Medicare eligibility to the date of birth.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 3, 2014)

The only thing wrong with it is Pub and crony insurer obstruction of it and not waiting for full implementation before fear mongering the chumps. What's wrong with transparent competition again?

The rise in actual premiums for 2015 is 5.9 %.

Everyone needs coverage and preventive care, no more irresponsible freeloaders.

The hypocrisy of Pubs fighting this Pub plan is incredible.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 4, 2014)

Listening said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



Boehner and the rest of the sane part of the party do not need the far right after today's vote.  It's over for you folks.  Practice saying, ACA.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 4, 2014)

ACA is viable, can use some reform, and is now untouchable.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 4, 2014)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


I doubted this was Pubes Toro but no more.


----------



## Toro (Nov 4, 2014)

Oh, yeah, no doubt Ravi.

Where_r_my_PubliusInfinitum is alive and posting up a firestorm.

... sis!


----------



## Ravi (Nov 4, 2014)

Toro said:


> Oh, yeah, no doubt Ravi.
> 
> Where_r_my_PubliusInfinitum is alive and posting up a firestorm.
> 
> ...


I wonder if part of his negotiation to return included the disappearance of the thread where he suffered the best meltdown of all time?


----------



## Claudette (Nov 4, 2014)

Kosh said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


 
Yup and when the Fed Medicare runs out the States will have to shoulder the burden.

Doubt the taxpayers will like that one bit. I know I won't.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 4, 2014)

interesting but wrong

practice saying ACA

Boehner and McConnell are


----------



## Claudette (Nov 4, 2014)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> The GOP had their chance and they blew it.
> 
> ...


 
The millioins doing the subsidizing might argue with you.

I for one have no interest in bankrolling someones healthcare for em and I'll think you'll find loads of taxpayer feel the same.

Why the hell should I pay 30% more for my benefits and then have to shoulder the burden of paying for all those who can't pay for themselves.

And how bout those high deductables?? Doubt folks are gonna like those either once they get a load of how much its going to cost them.

Nope. The only winners in the ACA are those the rest of us are going to have to pay for.

Affordable Care Act my ass.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 4, 2014)

Claudette said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



Yes, I'm one of the millions doing the subsidizing.

My point is that the millions who are getting help aren't going to be interested in giving it up.

Once help is given, good luck taking it away.

But the GOP had its chance, so both parties are responsible for the ACA.

.


----------



## dblack (Nov 4, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> And yet again: conservatives are at liberty to repeal the ACA provided they replace it with something that realizes the same results. Returning to conditions prior to the Act is not an option.


Of course it's an option. Not one they'll likely choose - they're as fond of the coercive state as you are - but it is an option. It would be the first step in turning things around.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 4, 2014)

You already were paying for their care, just in the stupidest way possible. And are highly misinformed about who's doing most of the paying. And you have to get everyone involved and transparent competition as in O-Care to get the savings. That's why intelligent pre new bs Pubs were for this before Obama was. The GOP and their dupes are a disgrace- for different reasons.


----------



## Toro (Nov 4, 2014)

Ravi said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, yeah, no doubt Ravi.
> ...



That made me sad.


----------



## dblack (Nov 4, 2014)

Claudette said:


> Nope. The only winners in the ACA are those the rest of us are going to have to pay for.



I really wish I could believe that. If ACA was actually just a matter helping those in need, it wouldn't bother me so much. But poor people are always last in line for these kinds of boondoggles


----------



## Seawytch (Nov 4, 2014)

Listening said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



Now that is truly rich. What "we all pay for" is irresponsible fucks that don't have health insurance or who have crappy insurance. "We all payed" for the uninsured before the ACA, we just did it in the most expensive and ineffective way imaginable. 

I am one of the lucky ones, I'm actually over insured. I have my employer provided plan (like the majority of the country) and I have my Tricare Prime (like very few in the country)


----------



## Listening (Nov 4, 2014)

The ACA is already pretty worthless.

1. Got people kicked off of good plans and forced to buy more expensive ones that didn't cover as many essentials.
2. Still does not insure most of whom were supposedly "the problem" to begin with.
3. Was sold on a pack of lies.
4. Is become more unpopular all the time.
5. Key provisions delayed until after these elections.  IF and when they kick in...the democrats can kiss their voice in government good-bye.

I don't even bother practicing "repeal ACA" anymore.  It has shown it will repeal itself.  In less than 24 hours, it will become evident that Harry "the liar of the senate (took Ted's place)" Reid will no longer be able to block bills that would repeal it.  Obama will veto them and in the process secure the presidency for the GOP in 2016.

In 2016, the 10 million or so who are sucking on the government for healthcare (half of which don't want to be there) won't have a voice in saying good-bye to the legacy achievement of our Affirmative Action Failure of a POTUS (who undoubtedly will go down as the worst president in history).

You all have a good day.  I am so looking forward to tonight.


----------



## Listening (Nov 4, 2014)

Obamacare Unpopular as Ever National Review Online

Republicans are poised to retake the Senate, but panicky Democrats are assuring themselves that if that happens, it will have nothing to do with Obamacare. “Republican attacks on the health care law dominated the early months of the campaign, but now have largely receded from view,” the _New York Times_ wrote over the weekend, suggesting that even GOP candidates have accepted that, as the White House tweeted in May 2013, “It’s. The. Law.”

But Republicans have not acquiesced to the president’s signature piece of legislation — and they certainly have not been quiet about it on the campaign trail. At _The Weekly Standard_, Jeffrey Anderson notes that during the week of October 6–12, Republican Senate candidates ran more than 11,000 anti-Obamacare ads, according to Kantar Media’s Campaign Media Analysis Group (CMAG). The next week, October 13–19, they ran just under 12,000. During both weeks, anti-Obamacare messages far outpaced other advertisement subjects, including budget concerns, unemployment, and immigration. Since Labor Day, reports Bloomberg, Republicans have run more than 51,000 anti-Obamacare television ads alone; since the beginning of the calendar year, more than three times that many.

*********************************************

With JakeTheFake (whose never been married) blathering about the right not being relevant, here we see that Obamacare is a cornerstone to the GOP taking the senate.  The senate that shows up in 2015 will be more conservative than the current one and it is only going one direction (can you say Ben Sasse ?).  

As I said, it won't need to be replealed.  It will simply be ignored.  It has caused more issues than it has solved and with doctors fleeing because of government control our health care system is going to degrade.

Practice saying ACA....that way you won't forget that it existed....once.


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 4, 2014)

"Practice saying ACA"

------------

Almost certainly true.

Once you dole-out bread and circuses to the Plebians, it is most unwise for the Senate, or any Emperor, to take it away.

They would be hurled off the Tarpian Rock.

( _isn't that across the Tiber in Alexandria?_ )


----------



## Redfish (Nov 4, 2014)

dblack said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Nope. The only winners in the ACA are those the rest of us are going to have to pay for.
> ...


 

No one in the USA was denied medical care BEFORE obamacare.   NO ONE.   ACA was a fix for a problem that did not exist.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 4, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Listening said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


 

'wrong again seabiscuit,   Yes, those of us who had insurance paid for those who did not.   Its exactly the same under obozocare,   EXCEPT that now we also have to pay for a huge inefficient government beaurocracy that was created by ACA.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Nov 4, 2014)

francoHFW said:


> You already were paying for their care, just in the stupidest way possible.



By "the stupidest way possible" you're speaking of 'Medical Insurance tailored to my specific needs and within my means to pay?'  which you, the cult, felt was 'unfair' because my means provided for such where other's did not... so you got together and decided the only way to make it 'fair' was to train-wreck the entire system, scuttle the economy and screw everyone?


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Nov 4, 2014)

Redfish said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Listening said:
> ...



I tell ya...

obamaScare is the product which one would reasonably expect where one onto the 'little yellow bus' with some crayons and paper and asked the most special of children how they would fix the problem of medical insurance:

Kids: "Just make doctors do it and make rich people pay for it".

Socialists: "BY GOD!  That's BRILLIANT!"


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Nov 4, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> There's no way to repeal it as long as the Kenyan Marxist is President



True... but ya CAN defund it.   And when the MSNBC rants n about "Government Shut down" own it and go on Fox and say "Yep... That's what it is.  We in the government shut down this economy killing disaster that YOU the Democrats SHOVED DOWN OUR THROATS!  We understand that you're slow learners, but do ya see how that works?"


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Nov 4, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> Clementine said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



Oh COOL!  So you've testified that you spent 50 years in the Health Insurance game...   Would ya be so good as to take a moment and explain to the board the purpose of Insurance?  How it works and why obamacare is not feasible?

I ask because you claimed that you spent 50 years in the business, then gloated that 'the business' was being forced to do what it cannot do and remain in business... expressing your joy over the mint ya made on stock which must now, inevitably, collapse.  So I'm getting some mixed signals and would really appreciate some clarification.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Nov 4, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> I believe that what Keys is saying is that universal health insurance, which is in place in every industrialized country in the world other than the USA, is impossible.



Inviable, unfeasible...  as you pointed out, such is being done, therefore it is possible, what is NOT possible that such can be done and be sustained.  

Now you probably feel that because such "IS" being done, that this proves that such 'CAN' be sustained.  Sadly, for your point, existence does not viability make.  Take homosexuality as an example: There's simply no future in it.


----------



## Dana7360 (Nov 4, 2014)

Siete said:


> the new Republican Senate has 55 defund Obamacare laws just waiting for them ... surely they can make one of those stick.
> 
> nah, never mind.






Actually they have to start all over again. Any bills passed this session are dead. They can't be voted on in the next one.

It won't be hard, they've probably got the legislation already written but it won't go anywhere in the senate. The democrats will start doing what the republicans have done for the last 6 years, filibuster.


----------



## Dana7360 (Nov 4, 2014)

Siete said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...






Because we were living the health care system they created and love.

reagan deregulated the insurance companies and we've been suffering ever since.

The reason they didn't do anything is because they didn't want to and wanted exactly what we had to continue as long as possible.

While their system caused 45 thousand people to die yearly and leave millions of Americans without any access to health care.


----------



## Dana7360 (Nov 4, 2014)

Kosh said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...





Prove it.

Just saying wrong doesn't make what you say correct.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Nov 4, 2014)

Dana7360 said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



"Their System" did not cause so much as even ONE PERSON to die.  

That assessment is as subjective as it is ludicrous.  

Although I have a wonderful experience, which I'll happily tell you if you'd like to hear it, wherein Medicare caused the death of one person I know... or knew.  

Killed him DEAD!  

Weeks and weeks in intensive care...  not a cent in his pocket.  BUT!  He died with a brand new set of custom made, exquisitely installed titanium knees.  

Probably somewhere in the neighborhood of a million dollars worth of medical treatment, which CAUSED HIM to spend his last couple of months in profound agony.  BUT!  "IT was FREE", so where's the crime, right?  

I mean what 80 year old guy doesn't NEED a brand new set of knees?


----------



## Kosh (Nov 4, 2014)

Dana7360 said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



Why should I prove something with actual facts that the goes against the far left mantra?

Also the far left OP proved my comments with their own links..

Once again showing the far left believes the religious leaders and propaganda over facts..


----------



## Kosh (Nov 4, 2014)

Dana7360 said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



More far left programmed propaganda..

The emergency room act was signed by Reagan, not sure how the far left programmed drones came up with this garbage..

But then again the far left posters here run on the narrative that if they post known bunk it is up to others to prove them wrong..


----------



## Dana7360 (Nov 4, 2014)

Claudette said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...





Medicare isn't Obamacare. 

Medicare is for those 65 and over. Most Americans aren't on medicare. Medicare won't run out of funds. There is no law that says the federal government will stop funding medicare.

Please learn about what's going on before you post.


----------



## Kosh (Nov 4, 2014)

Dana7360 said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



Another far left poster that does not understand Obamacare. Also shows they do not understand anything beyond the far left programmed mantra of the day/week/year/decade..


----------



## Claudette (Nov 4, 2014)

Mac1958 said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


 
Oh your right there. They will be more than glad to take someone elses money to pay for their healthcare. All that free stuff and all.

Wonder what happens when the 47 to 49 percent of folks who pay no Fed taxes turns into 50 percent or so.

Wonder where those clowns in DC think they will get the money to pay for all that subsidizing?? 8.6 billions worth??


----------



## Claudette (Nov 4, 2014)

Dana7360 said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...


 
Your right. I meant Medicaide not Medicare though the ACA took billions out of Medicare to fund that POS ACA.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 4, 2014)

Redfish said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



That's odd. I was paid quite handsomely to deny health insurance to people for 50 years as Director and VP of Underwriting., including in New Orleans. If you think that emergency rooms will give you a heart bypass for free, think again, pal.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Nov 4, 2014)

Dana7360 said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



"Medicare for Everyone" is what obamaScare is designed to produce.  

Because, as everyone of reason, here and elsewhere, has noted... obamaScare is NOT FEASIBLE.   

Sadly, socialism is not feasible... so, well, you know.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Nov 4, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



Oh COOL! So you've testified that you spent 50 years in the Health Insurance game... Would ya be so good as to take a moment and explain to the board the purpose of Insurance? How it works and why obamacare is not feasible?

I ask because you claimed that you spent 50 years in the business, then gloated that 'the business' was being forced to do what it cannot do and remain in business... expressing your joy over the mint ya made on stock which must now, inevitably, collapse. So I'm getting some mixed signals and would really appreciate some clarification.

FTR: this is the second time that I've posted this query and I will post it in response to every post you contribute to this thread, until you answer it.

But you should know, that I am only doing this to prove that you're being dishonest.  So, feel free to ignore it.  As the points being made, nonetheless.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 4, 2014)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Clementine said:
> ...



Well, as I wait for my stock to collapse, I am, in Liberace's words, "crying all the way to the bank."

Perhaps, you can explain why every industrialized nation on earth provides medical care on a universal basis, other than the USA? I don't give a rat's ass whether it is call "insurance" or "socialized medicine", if that is your hang up. My career was to turn down applications for health insurance for people who were going to cost the company more than they paid to the company. The end result of that was a lot of dead people. In fact, I sometimes received photographs of children who had died for lack of the money to fix a congenital hole in the heart, among other things. It was their parents way of telling me to fuck off, and I don't blame them. I know. Canada and Mexico, for example have terrible health care, right? So how come I cross the border on a regular basis to buy affordable prescription drugs and dental care in Nogales? Have you ever hear of a man from the United Kingdom coming to America to get better health care? If so, link, please.  I fell off my motorcycle 2 months ago. The bill for ambulance, emergency room, x-ray and cat scan was $7,788.00. My HMO paid $813, with the contractual provision that they could not balance bill me. My copay was $345. Amount still due=$0. If I had not been insured, the hospital would have taking me to collections for $7,788. What a wonderful system we have had all these years!


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 4, 2014)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > I believe that what Keys is saying is that universal health insurance, which is in place in every industrialized country in the world other than the USA, is impossible.
> ...



Please don't tell Germany that their health care system can not be sustained. They have had it in place for about 100 years, and I am afraid that you will discourage them.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Nov 4, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...




So... despite a professed 50 years of experience working IN THE INSURANCE BUSINESS... you're telling this board that you've ABSOLUTELY NO MEANS TO EXPLAIN THE PURPOSE OF INSURANCE?

Now... you should know that THAT is, quite literally: IMPOSSIBLE.  

Guess what that tells us?  

Go ahead... guess.


----------



## Seawytch (Nov 4, 2014)

Redfish said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Listening said:
> ...



And you can show that in actual dollars, right? You can actually show how it has increased healthcare costs to insure the uninsured instead of paying for their care in emergency rooms, right? I'll me waiting for that link.


----------



## Dana7360 (Nov 4, 2014)

Claudette said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...






Well now you're just posting lies.

Medicaid payments from the federal government will never go away. They will decrease slightly. It will decrease to 90% paid by the federal government in 2020. Here's the link for the information:

HHS finalizes rule guaranteeing 100 percent funding for new Medicaid beneficiaries

Here's the pertinent part:

Under the Affordable Care Act, states that cover the new adult group in Medicaid will have 100 percent of the costs of newly eligible Americans paid for by the federal government in 2014, 2015, and 2016. The federal government’s contribution is then phased-down gradually to 90 percent by 2020, and remains there permanently.

As for that very old and tired lie about Obamacare taking money from medicare, it's way too easy to prove as a lie. In fact romney was shredded in 2012 for repeating that lie many times.

Mitt Romney said Barack Obama robs Medicare of more than $700 billion to pay for Obamacare | PolitiFact

Debunking Romney's Viral Medicare Lie | Bob Cesca

Seriously here, you really need to stop repeating very old conservative lies.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 4, 2014)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...



Ok, I was hoping to avoid personal observations, but if you insist.

It tells me that you are an undereducated jerk with a radical right wing agenda who does not know jack shit about a business in which I spent 50 years at mid to high level management.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Nov 4, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



A HUNDRED YEARS?  DO TELL?  

You're speaking of Germany... which just a hundred years ago was such a belligerent cult that it caused the entire world to join together to kick its collective ass?  And is that the SAME GERMANY that only 70 years ago again became such a belligerent that it caused the entire world to join together to kick its collective ass?  Both times sending Germany into decimation on every level, throughout its culture... its economy thoroughly crippled, it's currency so horribly inflated that it literally was impossible to pay for a sufficiently large device to carry enough money to pay for the device?  THAT GERMANY?  The one that is on the continent that couldn't get through ONE CENTURY without causing TWO WORLD WARS?  The Socialists?  You're speakings in terms of 'VIABILITY', using GERMANY as an example of such?

ROFLMNAO!  By GOD THAT'S BRILLIANT!  

Pretend that 'viability' doesn't exist and use "Germany" to PROVE IT!

LOL!  Folks, you can NOT make this crap up!


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 4, 2014)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...



Oh, excuse me, Keys. I was not aware that universal health care is a NAZI concept. Consider me educated, now. And, that probably applies to my brother's BMW as well, so I will tell him to get rid of it immediately.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 4, 2014)

I'll tell you what, Keys. Since you simply do not have the brain cells to grasp universal health care (because you can't get past the definition of "Insurance"), I will simply declare victory, and head to my volleyball game, since ACA is here to stay, and will never be repealed.

eat your heart out, Keys.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Nov 4, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



Oh Sweety... The Nazis were only relevant to the 2nd time Germany's belligerence caused the world to join together to KICK THEIR COLLECTIVE ASS.  Universal Healthcare is a function of socialism... (which is the specious set of unfeasible ideas in which NAZISM falls...).  

I hope that helps.


----------



## g5000 (Nov 4, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> Oh, excuse me, Keys. I was not aware that universal health care is a NAZI concept. Consider me educated, now. And, that probably applies to my brother's BMW as well, so I will tell him to get rid of it immediately.


Volkswagen.

Volkswagen is a Nazi concept.  Keep the BMW.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Nov 4, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> I'll tell you what, Keys. Since you simply do not have the brain cells to grasp universal health care (because you can't get past the definition of "Insurance"), I will simply declare victory, and head to my volleyball game, since ACA is here to stay, and will never be repealed.
> 
> eat your heart out, Keys.



Well, that sounds about right for you... as that is what those of limited intellect would reasonably be expected to do.

(Now if it helps... "Insurance" is irrelevant to Universal Healthcare.  Insurance is however the core around which obamaScare is built.  Universal Healthcare is what that is designed to install, after it cripples the Health Insurance Industry.  And it is THAT which 'the definition of Insurance' is relevant.)

See how that works?


----------



## Listening (Nov 4, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



We didn't pay for the uninsured before ACA.  I can point to dozens of folks I know (mostly in their 20's) who pay for their health care as they take it and chose not to have insurance.

You morons wouldn't take on HealthMyths thread about the truly uninsured.  They were fewer, by far, than what you blathering fools claimed.

What is more funny is that Obamacare does not come close to getting a substantial number of those original uninsured the insurance you claim they want (but  they keep telling you they don't).


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Nov 4, 2014)

g5000 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, excuse me, Keys. I was not aware that universal health care is a NAZI concept. Consider me educated, now. And, that probably applies to my brother's BMW as well, so I will tell him to get rid of it immediately.
> ...



Socialist concept... Volkswagen was a socialist concept, built by the Nazis, The National Socialist Worker's Party that governed socialist Germany in the 1930s and early to mid 40s, before Germany crashed and burned for the second time in 30 years.


----------



## Listening (Nov 4, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> And yet again: conservatives are at liberty to repeal the ACA provided they replace it with something that realizes the same results. Returning to conditions prior to the Act is not an option.



What results:

You can't keep your plan ?

You can't keep your doctor ?

You have to buy maternity insurance even if you are a man ?

You still have most of the original uninsured.....still uninsured.

It is a very unpopular program.

I am sure we can meet that criteria very easily.


----------



## Listening (Nov 4, 2014)

francoHFW said:


> The only thing wrong with it is Pub and crony insurer obstruction of it and not waiting for full implementation before fear mongering the chumps. What's wrong with transparent competition again?
> 
> The rise in actual premiums for 2015 is 5.9 %.
> 
> ...



Obama has delayed it's implementation.  Nobody is obstructing.

Until after the elections.....can't you dickweeds figure out what that means ?

You are truly stupid.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Nov 4, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



LOL!

So you're saying that because YOU profess to having spent 50 YEARS in the INSURANCE BUSINESS and _cannot explain_, DESPITE 50 YEARS EXPERIENCE SELLING INSURANCE: *WHAT THE PURPOSE OF INSURANCE IS*... and that because I am the one that asked you to do so, to prove that you're a dishonest person seeking to influence the ignorant among this forums readers, that you've concluded from that, that this means that I am ignorant of the business you were in for 50 years, the purpose of which: YOU CANNOT EXPLAIN! ??

ROFLMNAO!  Now that is *HYSTERICAL!  *(_In every sense of the word._)


----------



## g5000 (Nov 4, 2014)

Listening said:


> Obama has delayed it's implementation.



He has only delayed part of its implementation.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Nov 4, 2014)

g5000 said:


> Listening said:
> 
> 
> > Obama has delayed it's implementation.
> ...



True... now I wonder why the design of the law delays implementation of the most destructive aspects of the law, until obama is GONE?

What are the chances that THAT shows that obama knows that the law is destructive and that his intention is to dump the blame for the destruction on his political opposition?  

My position is that obamaScare is economic sabotage, OKA: treason.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 4, 2014)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Listening said:
> ...



conspiracy nutter

Christian fascist


----------



## BULLDOG (Nov 4, 2014)

The Rabbi said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



Employers discontinuing healthcare because their employees can get better coverage at a better price on the exchanges. Sounds like a win for everybody. Thanks for you hard work getting us the availability of reasonably priced healthcare Mr. President  Well done.


----------



## BULLDOG (Nov 4, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



Need to reorder your teabagger tin foil hats.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 4, 2014)

BULLDOG said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



You buy your Obama kneepads in bulk, amiright?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 4, 2014)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Listening said:
> ...



See, ObamaCare is too AWESOME to take all at once. He was afraid that if we got all the AWESOMENESS when the law was first passed we'd have diminished expectation by now. By delaying ObamaCAre he's extending the AWESOMENESS


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 4, 2014)

g5000 said:


> Listening said:
> 
> 
> > Obama has delayed it's implementation.
> ...



Tell em, Fluffer!!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 4, 2014)

Frank, you cheap slut: I hear you been making nicey nice with bulldog and G5000.  I won't have it, you hear?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 4, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Frank, you cheap slut: I hear you been making nicey nice with bulldog and G5000.  I won't have it, you hear?



yeah, well I'm a lot of things, but cheap ain't one of them


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 4, 2014)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...


You are a brainwashed ignorant moron, and believe all RW propaganda, even Nazis'...


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Nov 4, 2014)

francoHFW said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...




And your concession is duly noted and summarily accepted.  

LOL!  (See how easy this is folks.)


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Nov 4, 2014)

BULLDOG said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



ROFLMNAO!  Delusion PERSONIFIED... .


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 4, 2014)

ACA is turning out to a boon for the citizen, business, and the tax payer.  Good deal.  Just like it is in all westernized nations who have national health care.


----------



## Dana7360 (Nov 4, 2014)

BULLDOG said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...




Employers with 50 or more full time employees can't cancel the health insurance. Or they have to pay an employer shared responsibility payment on their federal income taxes at the end of the year. 

Small business with less than 50 full time employees get subsidies from the government to pay for the insurance for their employees.

So there's no incentive or any way for employers to cancel the employee insurance.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 4, 2014)

Dana7360 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Small business with less than 50 full time employees get subsidies from the government to pay for the insurance for their employees...... on planet earth?

Are you sure????


----------



## The Rabbi (Nov 4, 2014)

Dana7360 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


How old are you?
Employers will compare the cost of paying higher premiums with the cost of paying the penalty.  IN general paying the penalty will be cheaper, and their lower paid employees will qualify for subsidies anyway. Result: Lots of cancelled policies.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 4, 2014)

g5000 said:


> I have said quite a few times on this forum that ObamaCare is here to stay.  Some of the dumber rubes mistook that to mean I support Obama and/or ObamaCare.  I was also ridiculed for thinking ObamaCare is here to stay.
> 
> But I was just looking at reality and forecasting the obvious.  Well, what was obvious to any sane person, anyway.  During the messy rollout, much hooting and hollerin forecasting ObamaCare's doom could be heard from the rubes who are not in touch with reality.
> 
> ...



Bull shit. I'm pretty sure it's here to stay but it's still always and forever; "Obamacare". this disaster needs to carry the name of the person who inflicted it on us.


----------



## HenryBHough (Nov 4, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> ACA is turning out to a boon for the citizen, business, and the tax payer.  Good deal.  Just like it is in all westernized nations who have national health care.



So not content with having been outed as an extremely liberal Democrat, Jammie-Jake takes it a step further and reveals himself a European Style Socialist in the first degree!

Now, feel better about yourself?


----------



## g5000 (Nov 4, 2014)

The Rabbi said:


> How old are you?
> Employers will compare the cost of paying higher premiums with the cost of paying the penalty.  IN general paying the penalty will be cheaper, and their lower paid employees will qualify for subsidies anyway. Result: Lots of cancelled policies.


As I explained earlier, this is failed logic as can be seen by the fact that it has always been cheaper for employers to not provide insurance, and yet they have been providing it long before a mandate to do so.

And premiums have been climbing for decades, again long before the ACA.  If employers drop their employees, it won't be because of the ACA, it will be because they would have dropped them regardless if there is an ACA or no ACA.

The mandate penalty actually makes it LESS cheaper to not provide insurance than it was before ObamaCare.  Before ObamaCare there was *no *penalty for dropping your employees due to the rising premiums we have been experiencing for decades.

What we will see is that some employers who currently do not provide insurance will start providing insurance because of the mandate, while some will choose to pay the penalty instead.

We certainly won't come anywhere close to approaching the 93 million disenrolled employees the more retarded hucksters have claimed we will see.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Nov 4, 2014)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> The GOP had their chance and they blew it.
> 
> ...


No, want to get rid of socialized healthcare and the idiot Obutthurt.


----------



## Siete (Nov 4, 2014)

g5000 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > How old are you?
> ...



factor in the companies that outsource and the loss of company insurance is devastating .


----------



## AmericanFirst (Nov 4, 2014)

g5000 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > How old are you?
> ...


Employers have already been laying off and not hiring because of obutthurtcare. You denying that is one more reason you are an idiot.


----------



## Siete (Nov 4, 2014)

AmericanFirst said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...




socialized? really. how?


----------



## Listening (Nov 4, 2014)

BULLDOG said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



Most people I know don't think it is "reasonably" priced.  Especially those who were knocked off of the "junk" plans they liked.

Keep saying it.  It will still never be true.


----------



## Listening (Nov 4, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



Ouch...

What a killer argument.  You knocked it out of the park.  Tough to stay in the ring with someone with such a well thought out and comprehensive analysis....

Oh wait....It's JakeTheFake.......


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Nov 4, 2014)

g5000 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > How old are you?
> ...



Your argument fails because employers are not responsible for rising premiums.  

Rising premiums costs are ALWAYS the result of rising demand and low availability.  Can't be any other way.

Add to that natural law, the separation of the end user of the product/service... from the cost associated with the delivery of the product and/or service and the costs of such MUST EXPLODE and will do so until it rises beyond the means of the market to sustain those costs.

What you geniuses are trying to do, is to extend the separation and SUBSIDIZE THE COSTS... maintaining them well beyond the means of the market to sustain those costs, which can only  produce the result typical of policy spawned from your special genius... that which is known as: CATASTROPHIC  FAILURE!  

Now let's review the most recent experience wherein policy spawned by the 'feelings' of the Left sought to substitute the sound, actuarial lending principles with your own special perversion of 'fairness'.  

If you'll recall, that policy resulted into the collapse of the international financial markets... which to this day continues to threaten of the financial viability of the United States.

Which given the 'special' genius of you on the Left, since that catastrophic failure... what did you people do?  Ya elected a cult which managed to increase US Federal deficits to 1500 billion PER YEAR!  Adding, since the collapse of the US economy... another 7 trillion dollars in direct US federal debt... doubling all of the debt incurred by the US since it's INCEPTION. 

Now... here we are with you're dark plan to cripple 1/7th of the US Economy... even as the Fed sits on its annual trillions which is propping up the Equity and Debt Markets, inflating the currency to the edge of their means to imagine they 'control' it... all of which will itself drive up towards the point where the market can no longer sustain it... and...

Guess what happens THEN?  

No Subsidies...

No Insurance...

No Currency... 

No Social Security...

No Medicaid...

No Medicare... 

No obamacare... 

BRILLIANT!


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Nov 4, 2014)

Siete said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



You're asking how a system which forces, by law, massive increases in an otherwise private contract, which hinges upon Federal Subsidies... you're asking how _THAT_ is 'socialized'?

Seriously?


----------



## BULLDOG (Nov 4, 2014)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Hello Keys. As I told you before, I find it a waste of time to directly interact with hard core crazy teabaggers , other than an occasional friendly hello, so....Hello


----------



## BULLDOG (Nov 4, 2014)

Listening said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



But you only know people inside that fox bubble. Have you ever met a sane person?


----------



## AmericanFirst (Nov 4, 2014)

Siete said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


If you have to ask your are dumber than you appear to be.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Nov 4, 2014)

BULLDOG said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



Hey!  How are ya?  Good to see ya... .

(Your concession is duly noted and summarily accepted.)


----------



## Listening (Nov 4, 2014)

BULLDOG said:


> Listening said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



You certainly don't qualify.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 4, 2014)

ACTUAL rise this year is 5.9%. What is wrong with transparent competition again?

Before O-Care, 500k bankruptcies/year for people who THOUGHT they had good insurance. Pub dupes!


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 4, 2014)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


None of that has happened- or is happening, brainwashed hater dupe lol. Change the channel and get some fresh air.

Booosh's last budget was 1.2 trillion deficit, now it's 400 billion, all assistance for victims of the corrupt Boosh World Depression. Only cost 5 trillion to avert  the effects.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Nov 4, 2014)

francoHFW said:


> ACTUAL rise this year is 5.9%. What is wrong with transparent competition again?
> 
> Before O-Care, 500k bankruptcies/year for people who THOUGHT they had good insurance. Pub dupes!



LOL!

Hey LOOK KIDS!  The US Survived the catastrophic failure of socialist policy, despite the election of a socialist cult, which set about making policy that settled the US economic into a prolonged period of economic stagnation.

Their local representative is here to report that the Left is considering the Longstanding Economic Malaise and unprecedented increase in the US Federal Debt, the socializing of 1/7th of the US Economy through obamascare and the looming collapse of the US Medical Industry, the certainty of the inevitable catastrophic explosion in inflation, likely destroying the US Dollar, the US falling for the largest economy, the downgrading of the US Federal Credit Worthiness Rating... etc, etc... _is a two thumbs up *SUCCESS!*_

ROFLMNAO!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 4, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > ACA is turning out to a boon for the citizen, business, and the tax payer.  Good deal.  Just like it is in all westernized nations who have national health care.
> ...



Being a modern Republican does not make me a socialist, but you sound like a far right christian fascist.  You live in a democracy.  Get over it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 4, 2014)

AmericanFirst said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



You guys are frantic!  UE is coming down, employers are hiring again, GDP was 3.5% (close to 3.1% in actuality), and the far right is collapsing.

It's over, guys.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 4, 2014)

Oh, wait, it's listening, the clone of EC.  Heavens help the bishop if they are in the same LDS Ward.  He will be praying each night, "Lord, take me now."


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Nov 4, 2014)

francoHFW said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



You're speaking of the period after 2007 when the Left hijacked control of the US Legislature, wherein the majority they enjoyed required ZERO Republican votes to pass law?   Which came at precisely the same time that the socialist policy wherein decades of coercion by the Left, forcing the Financial Markets to substitute the sound, actuarial lending principle for the Left's perverse understanding of "Fairness",  crashed and burned the international financial markets?

Where the FULLY LEFTIST LEGISLATURE SPENT A TRILLION BUCKS TO BAIL OUT THOSE EVIL BANKERS?  Which GW foolishly went along with... of course. 


And you want to blame Bush for that?  Without your having to admit the failures were SOLELY the result of the REJECTION OF NATURAL LAW?  And that the Left (YOU) stand for nothing if ya don't stand for rejecting natural law... so, everyone involved in that crash was engaging in the acceptance of the supreme foolishness OKA: Left-think...  Which you're here to promote as the thing we should now embrace, to fix that which you broke... using THAT?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 4, 2014)

Love the Christian Dominionists like keys.  They are nuts!

I will post a  thread in a few minutes because the great majority of you have no idea how nuts is Where r my keys, truly.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Nov 4, 2014)

Real-life sticker shock I m getting reamed by Obamacare - Allen B. West - AllenBWest.com

Who said it was 5.9%?


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 4, 2014)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...


Jeebus you're clueless. The bailout of financial institutions was by Paulson and Booosh....and everyone. Dems had control of congress for 6 months, 7/7/2009-2/4/2010, 13 DAYS in session with 60 votes in the Senate. The corruption was Bush regulators and cronies on Wall St, except in total bs Pubworld, hater dupe.

Natural law? OMG....What is that lol...


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 4, 2014)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Real-life sticker shock I m getting reamed by Obamacare - Allen B. West - AllenBWest.com
> 
> Who said it was 5.9%?


The exchanges. READ SOMETHING.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Nov 4, 2014)

francoHFW said:


> Natural law? OMG....What is that lol...



Seriously?

Well... I've tried, I really have.  I mean sure you're none too bright and ya show little means to reason... but I felt like I should give ya a fair shake.

But with this revelation of your profound ignorance, there's truly now, nothin' on which a hope that you might rise above your limited means might rest.

So... You'e hereby sentenced to LIFE IN IGNORE... (Say hi to the idiots for me...) 

Buh bye!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 4, 2014)

CDZ - CDZ Christian Dominionism is a threat to America US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

Here is the "keys" to Where_r_my_keys


----------



## Yurt (Nov 4, 2014)

is there a "republican" who touts obamacare and sings its praises more than fakey?

JakeStarkey


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 4, 2014)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Natural law? OMG....What is that lol...
> ...


See ya. The censorship of the clueless. Pretty typical. BTW, I'm a retired teacher, Masters in history, fluent in 3 languages, none of them brainwashed dingbat.


----------



## Listening (Nov 4, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



We live in a Republic.

You need an education.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 4, 2014)

A constitutional republic that operates with democratic elections.

But of course that means the courts in our republic do outweigh the will of the people when the will is to prohibit the rights of the minorities.

It's a good system


----------



## Listening (Nov 4, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> A constitutional republic that operates with democratic elections.
> 
> But of course that means the courts in our republic do outweigh the will of the people when the will is to prohibit the rights of the minorities.
> 
> It's a good system



You don't understand rights.  There are no minority rights.

Moron.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 4, 2014)

Listening, yes, there are.  Beginning with blacks, then women, then Native Americans, and finally older teenagers.

That you don't understand the Bill of Rights and the 14th Amendment will be the beginning of wisdom for you.


----------



## Listening (Nov 4, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Listening, yes, there are.  Beginning with blacks, then women, then Native Americans, and finally older teenagers.
> 
> That you don't understand the Bill of Rights and the 14th Amendment will be the beginning of wisdom for you.



What rights do blacks get that whites don't get ?

Please explain it to us.

Show us how little you know.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 5, 2014)

You are fruit loops.


----------



## Listening (Nov 5, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> You are fruit loops.



Oh what a shock.....

JakeTheFake can't produce.

Jake is an asshole.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 5, 2014)

How little I know would take you 100 years to learn.

Listening, you, and EC, are clueless.

Fact of life.

Learn it, love it, live with it.


----------



## Toro (Nov 5, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



I sympathize with your argument, but as a Canadian, I can tell you that Canadians do come to the US for better healthcare treatment. 

I do ok financially, so I think I'm better off in America. But if I were poor or lower middle class, I'd be back in Canada in a heartbeat.


----------



## Listening (Nov 5, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> How little I know would take you 100 years to learn.
> 
> Listening, you, and EC, are clueless.
> 
> ...



Still no facts.

Still no argument.

Still no signs of any intelligent life on your part.

STFU


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 5, 2014)

100 of Newly Elected GOP Senators Campaigned on Repealing Obamacare CNS News

*"100% of Newly Elected GOP Senators Campaigned on Repealing Obamacare"

Also 4 SCOTUS Justices said ObamaCare was an unconstitutional POS and they would have voted it down*


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 5, 2014)

What angers me is that for the last 2 years, the GOP could have been working on fixing the danged thing but haven't.  They've caused a tremendous amount of cost and grief to millions.  Now that they are in charge they want to make you forget about it.  The only reason they are in charge is that the other side made such a muck of things.  If the GOPers don't start seriously fixing it, it will mean an end to their carreers in 2 years.  I don't buy the overnight change.  A leapord just doesn't change spots.


----------



## dblack (Nov 5, 2014)

Daryl Hunt said:


> What angers me is that for the last 2 years, the GOP could have been working on fixing the danged thing but haven't.  They've caused a tremendous amount of cost and grief to millions.  Now that they are in charge they want to make you forget about it.  The only reason they are in charge is that the other side made such a muck of things.  If the GOPers don't start seriously fixing it, it will mean an end to their carreers in 2 years.  I don't buy the overnight change.  A leapord just doesn't change spots.



I think most of them (Republicans in Congress) like it pretty much how it is. It gives Congress much more power and they're not going to let go of that voluntarily.


----------



## Listening (Nov 5, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> 100 of Newly Elected GOP Senators Campaigned on Repealing Obamacare CNS News
> 
> *"100% of Newly Elected GOP Senators Campaigned on Repealing Obamacare"
> 
> Also 4 SCOTUS Justices said ObamaCare was an unconstitutional POS and they would have voted it down*



Yes........

In spite of the lies from the left...this was a cornerstone to the blowout.


----------



## Listening (Nov 5, 2014)

Daryl Hunt said:


> What angers me is that for the last 2 years, the GOP could have been working on fixing the danged thing but haven't.  They've caused a tremendous amount of cost and grief to millions.  Now that they are in charge they want to make you forget about it.  The only reason they are in charge is that the other side made such a muck of things.  If the GOPers don't start seriously fixing it, it will mean an end to their carreers in 2 years.  I don't buy the overnight change.  A leapord just doesn't change spots.



You got to vote.....

Don't like it......tough.


----------



## OnePercenter (Nov 5, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> obamacare has been so unsuccessful that if it exists at all it will have to be changed to such a degree that it isn't obamacare any more.



If Reagan hadn't deregulated the healthcare insurance industry it wouldn't be necessary.


----------



## dblack (Nov 6, 2014)

OnePercenter said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > obamacare has been so unsuccessful that if it exists at all it will have to be changed to such a degree that it isn't obamacare any more.
> ...



Deregulating hardly ever works because it almost always amounts to 're-regulating' to suit the interests of different regulators. If we want to restore freedom and maintain limited government we should seek to un-regulate instead. Simply repeal unnecessary regulation and replace it with _nothing_.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 6, 2014)

OnePercenter said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > obamacare has been so unsuccessful that if it exists at all it will have to be changed to such a degree that it isn't obamacare any more.
> ...



You're such a liar and a fucking moron


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 6, 2014)

Republicans have been trying to "fix" much of the damage that presidunce obola has done.   Whatever the tried to do has been stopped in the Senate by Harry Reid.  There are over 300 bills on his desk now.  Reid held everything up to protect the presidunce and democrat senators from having to make decisions that would hurt their careers.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 6, 2014)

dblack said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > What angers me is that for the last 2 years, the GOP could have been working on fixing the danged thing but haven't.  They've caused a tremendous amount of cost and grief to millions.  Now that they are in charge they want to make you forget about it.  The only reason they are in charge is that the other side made such a muck of things.  If the GOPers don't start seriously fixing it, it will mean an end to their carreers in 2 years.  I don't buy the overnight change.  A leapord just doesn't change spots.
> ...



We need to let them know that this is their one chance.  Succeed and we allow them to continue.  Fail and they are out of jobs.  No more just pulling the lever that is blue or red.


----------



## dblack (Nov 6, 2014)

Daryl Hunt said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Yeah... uh-huh. I been watching this circus for thirty years. Know how many last chances they've had?


----------



## Ravi (Nov 6, 2014)

dblack said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


Why do you hate clowns?


----------



## Antares (Nov 9, 2014)

Ravi said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Do you even know you?

Biggest clown on the board.


----------



## Listening (Nov 9, 2014)

dblack said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



Love the "I Farted" button.  Cracked me up.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 24, 2022)

g5000 said:


> I have said quite a few times on this forum that ObamaCare is here to stay.  Some of the dumber rubes mistook that to mean I support Obama and/or ObamaCare.  I was also ridiculed for thinking ObamaCare is here to stay.
> 
> But I was just looking at reality and forecasting the obvious.  Well, what was obvious to any sane person, anyway.  During the messy rollout, much hooting and hollerin forecasting ObamaCare's doom could be heard from the rubes who are not in touch with reality.
> 
> ...


Still calling it Obamacare...and it's still a mess.


----------



## g5000 (Jul 25, 2022)

Kosh said:


> Obamacare will die out as soon as the subsidies die out.. Which by the way the law is written in about three more years..


It still here!

And it is here to stay...until it is replaced by UHC.


----------



## Burgermeister (Jul 25, 2022)

Most people knew Obamacare was here to stay when Republicans had the House, Senate, and Presidency and did nothing about it.


----------



## g5000 (Jul 25, 2022)

The Rabbi said:


> Obamacare hasnt even been implemented yet.  At this rate it may  never be.


Swing and a miss!


----------



## g5000 (Jul 25, 2022)

Missourian said:


> Still calling it Obamacare...and it's still a mess.


Well, you can thank Trump and all the other Republican liars who said they would repeal and replace Obamacare.  

With that hoax, they have ensured Obamacare is immortal.


----------



## g5000 (Jul 25, 2022)

Missourian said:


> Still calling it Obamacare...and it's still a mess.


Actually, they aren't calling it anything.  You hear nothing about Obamacare/ACA from the Right at all.

Nothing.  Dead silence.

The "repeal and replace" hoax served its purpose in getting the organization formerly known as the Republican Party swept into majorities in Congress and Back Seat Driver Donald Trump into the White House.

The rubes have dutifully ignored they were hoaxed.

The Right has moved onto another hoax now.  "Inflation is Joe Biden's fault!"


----------



## Missourian (Jul 25, 2022)

g5000 said:


> Actually, they aren't calling it anything.  You hear nothing about Obamacare/ACA from the Right at all.
> 
> Nothing.  Dead silence.
> 
> ...


Once the mandate was gone and taxes were cut... Nobody cares.


----------



## Redfish (Jul 26, 2022)

Burgermeister said:


> Most people knew Obamacare was here to stay when Republicans had the House, Senate, and Presidency and did nothing about it.


you can thank song bird McCain for that.  But for him obozocare would by history.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jul 26, 2022)

Missourian said:


> Once the mandate was gone and taxes were cut... Nobody cares.



Which shows their ignorance.  The mandate was the least of the problems with the ACA.


----------



## dblack (Jul 26, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Which shows their ignorance.  The mandate was the least of the problems with the ACA.


It was the most obvious, and the most emblematic of the Democrats' attitude toward health care (and so many other things). Namely, that it's not your call. The state will decide for you.

But you're right, the core of ACA, the corporatist feeding trough, remains.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jul 26, 2022)

dblack said:


> It was the most obvious, and the most emblematic of the Democrats' attitude toward health care (and so many other things). Namely, that it's not your call. The state will decide for you.
> 
> But you're right, the core of ACA, the corporatist feeding trough, remains.



Not to mention hospital destroying rules and regulations


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Jul 29, 2022)

dblack said:


> It was the most obvious, and the most emblematic of the Democrats' attitude toward health care (and so many other things). Namely, that it's not your call. The state will decide for you.
> 
> But you're right, the core of ACA, the corporatist feeding trough, remains.



It mandates that .80 of every premium dollar collected goes to pay claims. If any given company spends less than that the money gets refunded to their members.


----------

